# Google Chromebook



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone here about the Google Chromebook? I don't remember if I posted a topic on it here or not, but I'm posting one now. 

Anyways the chromebook is the first cloud operating system. It's run around the chrome OS done by google. Everything works on the cloud basically. You do get local storage, but it's like 16GB or so. 

I was wondering if there is any type of apps for e-books on one of these? I'd like to get one and play around with it, and I'd love to be able to read some books on it.


----------

